# possible computer emergency



## JaniceM (Dec 5, 2017)

Today I've been getting messages popping up on the screen saying my Hotmail password was changed, my Yahoo password was changed, and the email recovery info was changed.  
The top of the box says WINDOWS SCRIPT HOST, underneath says HACKED! and then this info.  
I went into both accounts and changed passwords, and don't know what else to do. 
There are multiple red/blue/green boxes at the bottom of the screen that these messages are coming from.

Might anyone have info/advice?


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 5, 2017)

*Looks like you need some serious tech support.  Do not, under any circumstances click on any links that come with this message, or call any numbers attached to this.  You may need to bring it in to a reputable repair place to get it cleaned out.  Who is your security/anti virus with?  You may be able to call them and have them go in remotely.  Some tech Places like Best Buy have service techs than can go in remotely to fix the problem.

Good luck
*


----------



## Smiling Jane (Dec 5, 2017)

I agree. Whatever you do, don't click on any links they are providing.

I got a message a week or so ago saying my twitter account had been hacked. I hate twitter so I couldn't care less, but that account was hacked by some Russians years ago. The longer I looked at it, the less legitimate it seemed. There was the little bluebird twitter symbol, but the page didn't look very professional.

I didn't do anything, didn't change anything, and I haven't heard another word.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 5, 2017)

Sounds phishy to me. Agree that you need to get it cleaned out. You will have to change your passwords again when you do. Sorry you have this problem, Janice.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Dec 5, 2017)

Going forward, I hope you have a security package on your PC (such as Norton), and that the first thing you do after signing into your computer is to run your security software to check for updates. You should also be running a scan of your files daily (which can be scheduled within the security package).
   There are just too many people using computers who are not using security software, or who don't update it every day.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 6, 2017)

I agree with all the above.  You need to have it professionally looked at.


----------



## Mike (Dec 6, 2017)

First thing that I would try would be to restore
my PC to an earlier date, that usually gets rid
of stuff like this.

In windows 10 the restore is in Administrator tools.

Mike.


----------

